# AMA pregnant rescue, due 6/24



## plenty pets 20

Her name was Nearly, but has been changed to Marley. Close enough so she wont be confused. She had her sonogram today and has three puppies in her. First one is coming butt first, so hope there are no problems. This is her first litter at 3yrs old. Her temp has dropped into the 99 degrees the past few days and she is due on the 24th. Any guesses on the date and sexes of the pups??


----------



## Tina

I hope she has a healthy litter without any complications.


----------



## Snowbody

Oh Edie - that's imminent.:w00t: I'm sending thoughts and prayers to Marley (Nearly??? what's up with that?) I hope she has a healthy happy litter and I'll bet on two girls and one boy and delivery on the morning of the 25th. But what do I know? Do I win anything? A pup??:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Only kidding. I know that they'll be snapped up in a heartbeat.


----------



## Miss_Annie

I'm hoping that it goes smoothly as well! .. and my guess is... 3 boys!! :wub: That's a dream litter!


----------



## cyndrae

Are there normally problems? I know they are small, is butt first an issue?
I will say a prayer everything works out.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I love this game...ok, let's see...one girl and two boys. Born on the 23rd.



plenty pets 20 said:


> Her name was Nearly, but has been changed to Marley. Close enough so she wont be confused. She had her sonogram today and has three puppies in her. First one is coming butt first, so hope there are no problems. This is her first litter at 3yrs old. Her temp has dropped into the 99 degrees the past few days and she is due on the 24th. Any guesses on the date and sexes of the pups??


----------



## bellaratamaltese

I'll say 2 girls and one boy born around 11pm tomorrow (22nd)


----------



## MaryH

I bet two boys and a girl born tomorrow at 4 p.m.


----------



## 3Maltmom

Oh, I'm in. I say 2 boys, and one girl, born at 2AM on the 22nd.

They always arrive in the wee hours of the morning ~ LOL

So if it's not the 22nd, then my second guess would be 2AM on the 23rd.

And no Edie, I do NOT want to win a puppy, not even to foster ~ :HistericalSmiley:

You already know I'm in for the adults, but have clearly stated no pups ~ :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Oh, alright then, if you need me to take a pup, or ten, then I will ~ :smrofl:


----------



## mysugarbears

I hope she has a healthy litter with no complications. I'm going to say 3 girls born the 22nd.


----------



## pinkheadbaby

Ok, I'm in. 2 boys & 1 girl born 5 am 6/23. OMG I would love to win a pup!!!


----------



## joyomom

My guess is June 23, the first to come at 3 am.
Two girls and one boy : )

Will be keeping Marley, her pups and YOU in my thoughts and prayers : )


----------



## theboyz

Me too......I have a guess!
I say 3 girls and it will be late today ( 22nd ).


----------



## maggieh

2 boys, 1 girl, at 12:30 on 6/24.


----------



## sophie

3 girls at 3 a.m. on the 23rd. 

Keeping mama and the pups in my prayers that all goes well.

Linda


----------



## revakb2

I'm going out on limb, and guess three girls. Lets see the 23rd at 1 AM. I know nothing about birthing babies, dogs or otherwise, but if I win send those pups my way.


----------



## drclee

I hope the delivery goes smoothly, with no complications. My guess is the 23rd, with 2 boys and 1 girl.


----------



## missiek

HHmmm...I say 3 boys and 4:23pm on the 24th


----------



## mss

Two boys and a girl, at 3:15 a.m. on the 23rd. The one butt first is the boy.


----------



## jodublin

TEMP still needs to drop a little ,dogs like to welp in the early hours so i would say 
5am on the 24th ..2 girls and a boy ..
wishing you all the luck in the world ..


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

The 24th between mid-night and 3 AM. 1 girl 2 boys.:wub:


----------



## theboyz

Any news????


----------



## plenty pets 20

No news..Will let you all know as soon as I hear anything. Tapping toes here. LOL


----------



## gopotsgo

Well of course I am partial to the 24th. Three girls would be awesome. Wouldn't it be cool if one is born at the same time I was.


----------



## plenty pets 20

If that happens you just might HAVE to own another Maltese. LOL


----------



## The A Team

I feel like it's gonna be two boys and a girl, but I'll say two girls and a boy - just because....

They'll start making their appearance in the world around 4am on the 24th.


----------



## plenty pets 20

Marley's temp is down to 98 this morning and she has been digging in bedding. Soon, very soon???. Hugs,Edie


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i will guess 2 boys and 1 girl after 10pm and it will be tonite. and i want a girl pup


----------



## Myah's mom

3 girls at midnite tonight so I guess that would be 6/24th actually. I'll take all of them LOL


----------



## theboyz

Exciting!!! Digging and nesting....I want to change my date ( oops )!!!
Bet it all done by tonight.


----------



## Miss_Annie

I'm so excited!!


----------



## Chalex

Two boys and a girl. Tonight, 10:24 PM.


----------



## kathym

2 boys and 1 girl....


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Edie,

Who's delivering the babies? I hope all goes well.

My guess is 2 boys/1 girls sometime early on 6/24/2010. First puppy around 3:30 a.m. and last puppy around 11:00 a.m.

Please keep us posted on how she does.

Sending prayers and positive energy.

Hugs,

Lynn


----------



## Snowbody

Wow people are picking times now. :w00t: I got in too early in this to do it. So if we guess right do we get a puppy named after us or our fluff?


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I waited hehe my guess is 11:59 PM 23rd (tonight) the boy will be born, the girl born 24th 2:30, last one is a boy he will be born at 3:00Am.
ok if I get that I want a boy:wub: and I'm headed to the store for a lotto ticket as well:chili:

Heavenly Father, you know the exact time these precious puppy's will be born, Lord I pray they will be healthy and momma will do well during the delivery, may she be a wonderful momma to her precious babies. Protect them all, In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## EmmasMommy

Hmmm

I'll bet they come on Saturday 6/26 at 5 AM, 3 girls.......


----------



## poptart

So have these puppies come yet?

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## jodublin

OMG ..not long now ...fingers crossed all goes well .


----------



## bailey02

*any news???*


----------



## plenty pets 20

*Puppies Have arrived*

I just got the e-mail. First puppy was born a 10:30 last night and the rest were all born after Mid-night. :chili: It was surprise package. Turned out to be one more then expected so there are 3 boys and 1 girl. I dont think anyone guessed that. LOL The one boy is very small but is nursing, so we hope he makes it. I have a first picture if I could figure out how to post. It always tells me to put in the URL.. 
I can send it privately to someone to post?? Hugs,Edie


----------



## Cosy

Edie, you can send to me and I'll post for you. [email protected]


----------



## plenty pets 20

O.K., Thanks


----------



## Cosy

Here is Edie's first pic of the babies. THe second is the tiniest boy in Oregon.


----------



## Cosy

A few more of the tiny guy in Oregon. So precious!


----------



## plenty pets 20

Thanks for the help. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody

:smheat: What a relief that all went well. And an extra little angel was born to boot. I just cried when I saw that picture of mom and her little ones.:wub:Thanks Brit for posting. I'm praying the littlest boy makes it. And look at the Oregon boy. What a doll. Talk about puppy fever. Soooo sweet!!! Thanks Edie and all involved in this rescue. I know they were cared for before and now they'll have a wonderful life they deserve. Wish I lived closer (closer? I couldn't live much further except our abroad friends:HistericalSmiley ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Cosy

Here are some pics of the second male pup in Oregon. Cute!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Cosy said:


> Here are some pics of the second male pup in Oregon. Cute!


 I was going to talk to Sharon, but haven't done it yet. Do we know how big those 2 male puppies are? You refered to the other one as the tiny one...are they littermates?


----------



## Miss_Annie

:wub: only six more months... I can do it
I want one!!! Lol they're such dolls!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Edie -- so glad to hear that all went well. Mom and puppies look good. Sending prayers that the wee one makes it.


----------



## mss

I thought the 2nd one in Oregon looked awfully big  until I realized it was a tiny human (aka child) in the picture with him. 

I hope the new mom and her litter do well.

I think I will send another little donation since there is one more pup than you expected. 

Where's that link ....


----------



## revakb2

I'm so glad the birth went well. All those pups are just precious. The older ones are just too cute for words. There should no problem placing those gorgeous pups.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

awwgod bless, too cute ,i want one


----------



## plenty pets 20

Dee, You should call Sharon and talk to her. The little one is very small (look at the pics of him that were sent in) and the bigger boy is just an average size for a Maltese puppy. She can give you more info on them.


----------



## KAG

I bet Marley has 3 boys and 1 girl. LOL

So glad all went well for Mama and Family. Beautiful pictures.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody

KAG said:


> *I bet Marley has 3 boys and 1 girl.* LOL
> 
> So glad all went well for Mama and Family. Beautiful pictures.
> xoxoxoxoxoxo


Kerry - you're a regular Karnac The Magnificent (a la Johnny Carson).:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## plenty pets 20

WOW Kerry, You win.. NOW can you guess the prize???


----------



## Snowbody

plenty pets 20 said:


> WOW Kerry, You win.. NOW can you guess the prize???


LBB? Just a WILD guess.


----------



## KAG

Ohhh, nothing?!!!

Sue, those were the days, huh? That was hysterical.
xxoxoxo


----------



## maggieh

So glad everything went well for mama and babies. Hang in there little ones!


----------



## 3Maltmom

Snowbody said:


> LBB? Just a WILD guess.


That's right!! I just purchased LBB's ONE-WAY ticket !! :chili:


I'm on my way Auntie Kerry! Don't move the furniture around...Love LBB


----------



## Snowbody

3Maltmom said:


> That's right!! I just purchased LBB's ONE-WAY ticket !! :chili:
> 
> 
> I'm on my way Auntie Kerry! Don't move the furniture around...Love LBB


Deb - make sure you get LBB in a New York State of Mind. Are you sure you didn't want to tell Auntie Kerry not to move (like apartments)? :blink: We love you LBB. Just kidding sweetie.


----------



## plenty pets 20

*New puppy pics*

I have gotten instructions on how to do this, so will give it a try.
Here are the new puppy pics take 2 days ago.


----------



## bailey02

*i want one!!!!!!!!!* *they are so cute*


----------



## Matilda's mommy

precious little ones:tender:


----------



## MalteseJane

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Mari B

Congrats!!!! So glad to hear everyone is doing well.:cheer:

May I ask what rescue the pups are with? And the older male pup you showed, is he in rescue, too? Is it possible to tell us more about the dogs and their back story? 

I'd love to adopt a rescue Maltese. I've been considering it for some time. I'd gladly fly to pick up the right little rescue for us! I've got a full grown female Puff that's only 4.5 lbs and would love someone her size to romp with.


----------



## Snowbody

Edie - I'm in love!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## princessre

The babies are sooooo precious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Starsmom

Oooo! So cute little darlings. I'd like one or two myself - one of these days I won't be fluffless. I keep telling Frank (cat) he's going to have a puppy bother or sister. :blink: Glad the delivery went without any complications.


----------

